

Show HN: Roost – Safari push notifications via drop-in JavaScript - millisecond
http://roost.me

======
jitl
If your application/website asks me to enable desktop notifications without my
specific request for such a feature, or without explaining that this will
become another spam source, I will blacklist it and never come back. On my
phone, if an app causes spammy notifications, I uninstall it. Apps and
websites can't spam without my permission, and I'm not about to start letting
them.

This might be nice for you as a marketer, but as a user, I want nothing to do
with it.

~~~
millisecond
The opt-out controls are built into the web push system, which should keep the
channel relatively clean. If marketers are abusing it, users will very quickly
deny their future pushes (after the fact, Safari -> Preferences ->
Notifications). If email had such a built-in opt-out feature, I doubt spam
would be what it is today.

Beyond that, we're definitely aware that there needs to be a steward of the
channel. If people abuse it, we lose. There are things that can be done with
throttling that we hope to implement soon. Hasn't been necessary to this
point.

------
laacz
It's very interesting, how are you going to implement this for other browsers
(Chrome, Firefox) and other OSes. Safari push notifications are safari-only
and os-x-mavericks-only. I am not aware of any new standard being in works,
which millisecond is talking about in comments.

------
millisecond
One of the founders here, open to any questions!

~~~
Matsta
Looks pretty sweet, just installed it on one of my WP sites. Do you know when
you will finish Chrome/Firefox integration?

~~~
millisecond
We're waiting on some tech inside Chrome / FF. Our stuff relies on a new
standard that the browser manufacturers have to integrate. We know they're all
(even MS!) working on it, but hard to give a definitive timeline - hopefully
measured in a few months.

